# Rhombeus or?



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm probably going to buy this fish as S. Rhombeus. Its about 5 ". I'm just not completely sure this is a Rhom. Maybe compressus? thx for the help


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Compressus


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

that's not a rhom; _Serrasalmus compressus_


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys sure its a Compressus? Why so sure?
Frank can you confirm please?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not with that photo.


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

ok, ill try to get better pictures. Thx for help so far.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

looks nearly exactly the same as my comp!


----------

